
Ussian Drone with Thermite Grenade Blows Up a Billion Dollars of Ukrainian Ammo - vinnyglennon
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/news/a27511/russia-drone-thermite-grenade-ukraine-ammo/
======
colanderman
Title should be "Russian", not "Ussian", which I assumed was some local people
in rebellion.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Yep, typo by me. good spot

